# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Website reference needed

## norman

Can someone tell me the websites that support Quake and Linux? I wanted this for a reference of my project?

----------


## Remasri

One of the website you could refer for your reference could be
http://quake.wordpress.com/

----------

